# Copper Solids



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I dug this 12 gauge Remington Copper Solid sabot slug out of one of my Illinois deer:










The projectile went thru a rib, hit the backbone, and then thru the opposite shoulder and stopped resting against the hide... at about 85 yards. The animal was dead before it hit the ground.

I fell for Remington's Copper Solid deer slugs when they were first introduced over 10 years ago. They were super accurate compared to the Foster-type slugs we'd been using. The old smooth-bore slugs grouped about 4" at 50 yards and at 100 yards they dropped about a foot! But with Copper solids and a rifled barrel I could get 1 1/2" groups at 100 yards and use a shotgun on corn-country deer out to 150 yards with little or no hold-over...just the ticket for deer squirting out of the thickets onto an open field at the end of an organized drive. Problem was the original Copper Solids exhibited very little expansion, especially at distances over 100 yards. We had some tough times with 2 or 3 wounded deer and quit using them.

Later, Remington made revisions to the way the petals on the bullet were scored, improving the way the projectile opened up on contact, and still, without the petals tearing off. A buddy of mine showed me some Copper Solid bullets pulled out of white tails taken in the last few years and convinced me to try them again. I'm glad I did.

Been digging thru some old bullets taken from deer. Here's four....Geeze, the .243 looks pretty tiny next to the 12 gauge sabot (.50 cal) slug. Doesn't matter much, both ended the deer's life efficiently.



gottagoshobelsnow


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That just looks nasty!! Ive actually considered getting a slug barrel for the old Mossberg 500 for hunting in areas where bullet travel can be an issue. Looks like it would do the job for sure.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I just got in from shobelinsomesnow..

Gotta luv that pure copper! Some will say it's more environmental friendly too. Just think- pure copper projectiles also might save a condor or two.  Now if they'll just start making some pure copper fishing sinkers... :O•-: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> That just looks nasty!! Ive actually considered getting a slug barrel for the old Mossberg 500 for hunting in areas where bullet travel can be an issue. Looks like it would do the job for sure.


Mossberg is a leader in rifled slug barrels, very popular, accurate, and moderately priced.

12 gauge sabot shotgun slugs now come in muzzle velocities of 2000 fps. Trajectories can be similar to a 45-70! Also Copper Solid bullets can cut through a lot of brush. Practical slug range has gone from 60 yards in the 1960s to 175 yards today. Many of the reasons regulating agencies went to shotgun-only hunting may not be valid with today's new sabot slugs and advancements in slug barrels.

Mossberg and Remington barrels come in a 1-in-35" twist, slow compared to other manufacturers. I find, and convention wisdom says, that the slower rifling lends itself to slower projectiles. Slugs moving around a moderate 1600fps work better in my Remington slug barrels than the hot loads traveling 1900fps to 2000fps.

On an organized drive, I got shot a whitetail on the dead run at 184 yards. The Copper Solid bullet hit the liver, among other things, and went completely through the animal. With a Foster-type slug I wouldn't even consider putting the gun up to my shoulder.

I'm impressed with the copper bullets and will try some in a couple of big game rifles.


----------

